# Lumbar Compression Fracture



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's painful and generally will bother you the rest of your life. I used to be 6'3 I'm now 6 foot and a quarter cause of this. Yoga will help it along with stretching a lot.


----------



## 925hell (Jan 15, 2010)

If I may ask other than pain, which is manageable how didi it affect your day to day life, I am pretty active or was before this. Can you expand on it? Thanks


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just expect some back pains you weren't used to and probably getting a more firm mattress. I get back spasms from time to time but nothing major.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

How did it happen?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Just one compression fracture? Expect some pain, sharp pain at times with certain movements. Get used to back pain lol. 

I had 3 compression fractures and a slipped disc, gnarly injury wakeboarding. Think 22mph and the rope around your back, and your lower body stopping and your upper body twisting. Not fun.

Be patient with PT and DONT see a chiropractor, the mere thought should just make you cringe. 

for mine i got 2 Lumbar Epidurals and Fasset joint injections along with a year+ of PT. All while i was 16/17 years old. After recovery i was able to return to play soccer competitively and have been snowboarding. I would reccomend a pro-tec back/spine brace and a pair of red padded shorts for when you return to boarding (Anything to reduce the shock if you land on your ass) and anything to limit and unnecesary rotation/impacts.

Keep your abs strong, tuck your hips when you stand. You'll be ok, just be patient. Any other questions let me know.

Im now 18 out with a torn MCL and Miniscus. Ive done a number on my body already, 4 concussions, torn labrum, MCL, miniscus, and broke my back, and im still goin. theres hope bro!!!


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

somebodyelse5 said:


> Im now 18 out with a torn MCL and Miniscus. Ive done a number on my body already, 4 concussions, torn labrum, MCL, miniscus, and broke my back, and im still goin. theres hope bro!!!


Just like with any injury, there is hope. About 20yrs from now though, you'll completely question yourself why you ever did stuff that you've done. Arthritis will take the best of you, and by then, unfortunately, you won't heal as fast/effective as right now. 

925hell: work on core strengthening all the time... if you ever wanted that six pack, this would be a legit reason to get it. Buy a swiss ball and work on strengthening and flexibility.
If you have Schmorl's nodes, off loading your weight (aquatic exercises, swimming, tilt table, etc) would be good also.


----------



## 925hell (Jan 15, 2010)

thank you for all the responses, it has been a scary 24 hours, definitely painful but localized pain, which I am very lucky and greatful for. As for the mechanism of injury,I am somewhat embarrassed to say, a unassuming blue run. I had been up for about 3 hours met up with some friends and decided to make some laps, as we dropped in I was carrying a lot of speed and had a 100yrds open ahead, I looked over to see where everyone else was, big mistake, when I looked back, father and son had appeared ahead of me I went for air, and found a great mogul, got target fixated and tried to drive my spine through the ski run. Total noob move.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

earl_je said:


> Just like with any injury, there is hope. About 20yrs from now though, you'll completely question yourself why you ever did stuff that you've done. Arthritis will take the best of you, and by then, unfortunately, you won't heal as fast/effective as right now.
> 
> 925hell: work on core strengthening all the time... if you ever wanted that six pack, this would be a legit reason to get it. Buy a swiss ball and work on strengthening and flexibility.
> If you have Schmorl's nodes, off loading your weight (aquatic exercises, swimming, tilt table, etc) would be good also.


I have some nice stuff to look forward to huh? :dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm 27 and make all sorts of creaking noises and my joints pop get ready for hell. Wish I had taken care of myself back then cause right now it sucks balls.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

somebodyelse5 said:


> I have some nice stuff to look forward to huh? :dunno:


I hate to say it, but inevitably so..


BA: The youngest back surgery patient I worked on because of degeneration (and not trauma) was 32. I hope you don't break that record or even come close... :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

earl_je said:


> I hate to say it, but inevitably so..
> 
> 
> BA: The youngest back surgery patient I worked on because of degeneration (and not trauma) was 32. I hope you don't break that record or even come close... :cheeky4:


damn i hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

You may recover very well - not all compression fractures are created equal. The stable patterns with less dispacement and comminution usually have better results than the unstable patterns - see below. Stay positive and follow your doctors advice. And avoid chiropractors. It is a good idea to get bring your x-rays/ct scans for a second opinion from another spine specialist. You may also also want to get a metabolic bone workup to make sure your bone density is adequate.
Good luck.
Compression Fractures - Wheeless' Textbook of Orthopaedics


----------



## SPRUSYBOY (Dec 29, 2011)

*A Follow Up*

I know this thread was from a little while ago, but I just received an L1 compression fracture as well. Thankfully the doctor told me it was fairly minor so after a week of bed rest and no brace I'm back at work and regularly in physical therapy. I was just curious about how long it was before you were able to get on a snowboard again?


----------

